# [wifi] I can't setup my atheros wifi card ! (solved)

## 22decembre

Hi guys.

I would like to setup my atheros wifi card.

The hardware is recognized, wicd tells me which network I can connect to (so, this looks like a software problem, not hardware). The problem is that I can't enter any encryption passphrase or whatever !

When I look at a network properties, the network encryption is disabled.

How can I solve this ? What type of informations do you need ?

Thanks !

----------

## audiodef

What desktop or window manager are you using, and what wireless management program are you using (applet, wicd, etc.)?

----------

## 22decembre

I am using the current kde desktop, with wicd to manage my network.

I have a wired eth cart, and an atheros wireless card.

I haven't setup wpa-supplicant, as wicd is supposed to build its own conf, but I have the software. Wicd have also wext to mange that, except that I don't know what it is.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Just checking that you have run

```
rc-update add wicd deafult
```

A good test would be to disable security on your network for a few moments and see if you can connect using the wicd gui.

For security you might turn off everything else on you network and run a firewall on your computer during the test.

Then again if you run the test quickly, that might not be necessary.

----------

## 22decembre

Of course, I have wicd running as daemon...   :Very Happy: 

When disabling security (disabling wpa in wifi access point management), I can connect with the wifi.

So, this is really a problem concerning wpa and encryption !

I didn't disabled my firewall during that test.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Sorry that I can't help you. Good luck   :Smile: 

----------

## Gusar

Modprobe the ath9k module with nohwcrypt=1

----------

## 22decembre

after doing 

```
modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
```

```
Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.138340] ath9k 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.138356] ath9k 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.566902] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.566905] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.566909] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.566911] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.568796] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.570706] Registered led device: ath9k-phy1

Jul  8 22:42:22 luciole klogd: [25689.570729] ieee80211 phy1: Atheros AR9280 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90011180000, irq=19

Jul  8 22:42:26 luciole klogd: [25692.867442] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## audiodef

Could you please post the output of lspci and lspci -n?

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

Can you connect using the command line? (ipconfig and iwconfig with wep) (wpa_supplicant also needed with wpa.)

----------

## 22decembre

```
20:35 stephane@luciole ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS] (rev a1)

06:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller

06:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller

06:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller

06:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller

07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

20:35 stephane@luciole ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a40 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a41 (rev 07)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2944 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2946 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:294a (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 93)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2919 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2929 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2930 (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:06e9 (rev a1)

06:00.0 0880: 197b:2382

06:00.2 0805: 197b:2381

06:00.3 0880: 197b:2383

06:00.4 0880: 197b:2384

07:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

09:00.0 0200: 14e4:1684 (rev 10)

```

On suggestion from the strange person named after the even more strange name nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap, I tried to connect manually ... I succed ! (this is one wired thing !  :Very Happy:  )

Except that's so hard.

I followed the wiki there :

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Manual_setup

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_Supplicant

So, I created a wpa_supplicant.conf, filed with the ssid passphrase.

Set my wlan0 cart up, then tell it to connect my network, tell wpa_supplicant to run (according to the wiki), and then ask for dhcpcd to request an address.

this give that :

```

20:36 root@luciole ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid 22decembre

20:43 root@luciole ~ # nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

20:44 root@luciole ~ # wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with b8:a3:86:54:87:78 (SSID='22decembre' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with b8:a3:86:54:87:78

WPA: Key negotiation completed with b8:a3:86:54:87:78 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to b8:a3:86:54:87:78 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

the command line is still up ! I need a second command line :

```
20:47 root@luciole ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[4695]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[4695]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[4695]: wlan0: offered 192.168.0.113 from 192.168.0.2 `einstein.22decembre.eu'

dhcpcd[4695]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.113 from 192.168.0.2 `einstein.22decembre.eu'

dhcpcd[4695]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.0.113

dhcpcd[4695]: wlan0: leased 192.168.0.113 for 3600 seconds

dhcpcd[4695]: forked to background, child pid 4753

20:47 root@luciole ~ # ifconfig 

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:8b:75:2e:ce  

          inet adr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: 2a01:e35:2e32:5980:223:8bff:fe75:2ece/64 Scope:Global

          adr inet6: fe80::223:8bff:fe75:2ece/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2458 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2356 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:1874791 (1.7 MiB)  TX bytes:335743 (327.8 KiB)

          Interruption:17 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:7456 (7.2 KiB)  TX bytes:7456 (7.2 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:2b:72:d1:df  

          inet adr:192.168.0.113  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: 2a01:e35:2e32:5980:224:2bff:fe72:d1df/64 Scope:Global

          adr inet6: fe80::224:2bff:fe72:d1df/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:1788 (1.7 KiB)  TX bytes:2204 (2.1 KiB)

```

The good news is that I am on the way ! The bad news is that I don't know how to make wicd able to manage that !

----------

## 22decembre

solved by using python 2.7 and 2.6 (2.7 at least).

sometime I have to use wicd-curse rather than kde-client.

----------

